# When a paint can be registered AQHA



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

When is this allowed? I thought that an APHA could be registered as AQHA if the horse was 50% AQHA or more and had minimal white. I am now hearing that's not correct, but am hoping someone can set me straight. Much easier if someone just knows this information instead of reading through the rulebook


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

A paint can be registered AQHA as long as both parents are and you have the offspring dna typed to verify parentage. Doesn't matter how much white it has on it, they changed that rule several years ago.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

your white doesn't mattter what matters is the pedigree:wink:. APHA parent would need to be double registered with AQHA. still need AQHA + AQHA or AQHA+TB to have a registerable foal with AQHA.  A tobiano marked horse doesn't have traceable AQHA lines like overos do, so if your horse is tobiano it won't qualify.{at least I know of none that have}


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

paintedpastures said:


> your white doesn't mattter what matters is the pedigree:wink:. APHA parent would need to be double registered with AQHA. still need AQHA + AQHA or AQHA+TB to have a registerable foal with AQHA.  A tobiano marked horse doesn't have traceable AQHA lines like overos do, so if your horse is tobiano it won't qualify.{at least I know of none that have}


That's really interesting about the tobiano thing. I had no idea! Thanks for the info!


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks all! I took a 9 year hiatus from the horse work and am just getting back into things. Have lots of catching up to do on what's changed!

I'm assuming that there are no limitations on an overo AQHA in terms of showing? It's not like breeding stock classes for APHA or Performance Permits for ApHC?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

an overo marked AQHA does have restrictions in showing halter:wink:. If they have more than the desirable white they are ineligible to show in halter, only in can do performance classes.


----------

